
From Google Sheet to #5 on ProductHunt in 10 days - MvRemmerden
https://medium.com/@mvremmmerden/from-google-sheet-to-5-on-producthunt-in-10-days-5c60703ec7d2
======
rando444
There are a lot of good takeaways from this, and I think this is a great idea
and wish there was something similar for my area of work.

That said, in this writeup you fail to explain what you were building is. You
kind of just start talking like the reader is familiar with your goal.

I read the whole thing and thought you were building a software product that
you were going to resell, and all I could think was that you chose a horrible
URL.

Only after finally clicking on the link to your product, did I finally
understand what you were building.

~~~
MvRemmerden
Great points, thanks for the feedback!

The code base I created is super flexible, if you let me know what your area
of work is, I might be able to set something up.

------
TarpitCarnivore
Something I'm genuinely curious about and not trying to downplay success here,
but is Product Hunt really a metric of achievement now?

~~~
MvRemmerden
It all depends who you are trying to reach. My audience is obviously designers
or people who are interested in this field, and ProductHunt is certainly a
great place to reach this audiencw. And as you might have seen in the article,
it was trending on other Design-related places as well, but I chose
ProductHunt for the title simply because it's what most readers can relate to.

